# Must Not Be Hard Times For All



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Took my GS out Deer hunting yesterday.Parked over on Goverment Land.Someone had killed a Buck,cut the Backstrap and Hams off and the Horns,left the rest 

I just thought how much meat me and my wife could have gotten out of that.

big rockpile


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, guess you could look at it - that they at least took the bulk of the meat and just not the horns......... 
Maybe in a warped way the hunter left the rest as an offering (appeasing the gods) to the other animals for the taking of one of them...... 

Or just maybe that clown jacked the deer and took what was fastest to remove and hide in a cooler or under a blanket. Only taking the rack cause it would look nice on the wall....... 

But like you said - what a waste............


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

People like that should be horsewhipped and lose their hunting priviledges. They are a black eye on all of us.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Have a Millionaire neighbor who does it every year, saw one laying beside the road yesterday with the shoulders,neck,ribs still on..:grit:


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

It happens here too. Sometimes just the horns are missing. On Does it might just be the backstraps missing. But it's people like them that give all the rest of us a bad reputation. It's one reason why a lot of land owners wont let people hunt on their property.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

In some states that is cause for a citation for wanton waste.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

OTH
if i find a fresh one like that i can get permission from the game warden to take it & use it for dog food.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Pops2, check with your veterinarian before feeding venison to your dogs. I've talked to different vets and techs and the advice I've gotten is it's not a good idea. It can cause hemorhagic diarhrea that can be fatal in older or weakened dogs. I know my dogs would love the scraps from our deer but for me, it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

MOgal said:


> Pops2, check with your veterinarian before feeding venison to your dogs. I've talked to different vets and techs and the advice I've gotten is it's not a good idea. It can cause hemorhagic diarhrea that can be fatal in older or weakened dogs. I know my dogs would love the scraps from our deer but for me, it's just not worth the risk.


We have fed our dogs venison, elk and bear scraps for years. Our old Chocolate Lab use to get diarrhea if we gave him too much. We started cooking it for him and haven't had any problems with any of the dogs in years. In fact we canned up 5 quarts of goat trimmings for them today, and will can all of our elk trimming for them too.


----------



## malfunction (Oct 18, 2009)

we have that same sad situation here in NC also,I live in a rural area and we see deer butchered up like that,such a waste of good meat,,


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Prometheus, I'm glad feeding the venison scraps hasn't created a problem for your dogs. I know of two people who do it but I posted originally simply because folks might not be aware of the potentially lethal result. I was at a vet's office when a dog with HD from venison was brought in and it wasn't pretty. That dog died. I figure it's like canning non-acid food by boiling it for hours in a water bath canner as was done before pressure canners came into common use. You might get away with it for years, then sicken your whole family.

I feed canned goat scraps myself for the dogs and I didn't ask about the effect of canning venison on its safety as dog food.


----------

